# New to the site...looking for sawmills near north Alabama



## akhenaton22 (Nov 18, 2010)

All, new to site. Looking for anyone who could provide some info on local sawmills near north alabama that sells to the public, especially for small projects. My father lives in TN and just returned from near rogersville, TN in the mountains where he buys his air dried bass wood for carving, but thats a touch far for me. I've found several places to buy online but was looking for something close. Please advise if possible.


----------



## Daren (Oct 14, 2006)

Here is a list-o-links I put together. You should have no problem finding someone 



.


----------



## akhenaton22 (Nov 18, 2010)

Got a sawmill right down the road about 20 minutes and didn't even know it. Thanks for the link. Most helpful.


----------



## Daren (Oct 14, 2006)

Cool, glad to help. I hope you get some good lumber at a good price :yes:






.


----------

